# Hcpcs code for screws



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 20, 2008)

what hcpcs code would you use for screws, anchors, pins?

our facility is non-participating, & we were recently told by an auditor that we should use L8699 not the C codes but these are really for outpatient hospitals????


----------



## elenax (Oct 21, 2008)

I work for an *ASC* and I also use the *L8699.*


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

I code for 11 ASC's and I use C1713.  Some payors do not want us to use the "c" codes and ask for the L8699.

What was the auditors justification for using the L8699?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 21, 2008)

She looked at our EOB's from multiple carriers and saw that we never usually got paid when we billed the C code but upon her suggestion when we started to bill the L8699 code we usually always got paid.       Aren't these codes usually used for outpatient hospital setting anyway??

thanks by the way for your input!!!


----------



## mbort (Oct 21, 2008)

yes they are, its the carriers. I wish they would all get on the same page!!


----------

